# Ideas needed for mobile sexual communication



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

We are planning a mobile application for couples sexual communication. We really want to help improve every couples sex life by making the sexual communication easier.

But we need your help to figure out what kind of application it should be? Please share your ideas and needs and/or participate a small survey on the subject: 
https://fi.surveymonkey.com/r/78CJKJC

It's really hard to find people to share they thoughts on sexual communication, so I would really be grateful for your help. Thank you very much.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you have any idea how distracting "mobile technology" is towards genuine sexual communication? 

Hey, my mom just texted me this cute photo of our cats playing outside! Wanna see?


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

badsanta said:


> Do you have any idea how distracting "mobile technology" is towards genuine sexual communication?
> 
> Hey, my mom just texted me this cute photo of our cats playing outside! Wanna see?


I think that is exactly the reason why mobile technology could be used as a tool for sexual communication.
People spend more and more time with their mobile devices and it seems like majority of communication is done with them. There have always been people who are not so comfortable to talk face to face about their sexual desires and wishes and because of growing use of mobile technology I think the amount of these people is growing.

My idea is that instead of blaming them for destroying their sexlifes by staring their mobile's screen it could be better solution to provide them a tool which could help them to discuss about sexual communication in an enviroment they are comfortable with.

There are also continuously growing amount of couples suffering lack of quality time because of working, business trips, hobbies and so on. I think mobile technology could help those people as well to keep the spark on and maybe give them a little push so that after a long day at work they still have energy for their relationship and for sex.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How about encourage what people have done for centuries, just talk to each other.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Use historical data and analytics to predict when a low desire partner may be in the mood😁

(Along with activity on adult web sites, gaming sites and apps, and social media: umm, Jenny spent 5 hours a day on Candy Crush and John 5 hours a day on Angry Birds, p(sex) is like -oo (negative infinity))


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> How about encourage what people have done for centuries, just talk to each other.


It is definitely a major goal to get people to talk to each other. There are people to whom it is very easy and then there are people who really need to be encouraged to do so. Some people might feel it more comfortable to for example write about things that bother them. My idea is that if people find even some channel for sexual conversation it will eventually make it easier to talk about things also face to face.

But the application wouldn't need to be just about telling your partner what do you like it might also be a tool to find new things and ideas for your sex life. But this is exactly why I asked this in here, to help us to find the right focus and it is great to have your feedback here (or via the survey: https://fi.surveymonkey.com/r/78CJKJC). 

Eventually the question is: What kind of App you might consider using?


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

john117 said:


> Use historical data and analytics to predict when a low desire partner may be in the mood😁
> 
> (Along with activity on adult web sites, gaming sites and apps, and social media: umm, Jenny spent 5 hours a day on Candy Crush and John 5 hours a day on Angry Birds, p(sex) is like -oo (negative infinity))


This is a great idea! Thank you. :smile2: There might be even possibility to try to predict what kind of initiatives are working for different time, day or month.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sinunsoft said:


> My idea is that instead of blaming them for destroying their sexlifes by staring their mobile's screen it could be better solution to provide them a tool which could help them to discuss about sexual communication in an enviroment they are comfortable with.


Yes, but this "environment" you speak of is full of distractions and all sorts of nagging notifications. Probably the number one complaint from women is that they have trouble just letting go of the stress from their day and clear their mind in order to get themselves into the mood to even think about sex. 

Sorry, I just got an email notification from work about something extremely stressful. I'm really too upset now to continue this discussion. (that is just an example) 

From a psychology point of view the "context" in which sexual communication takes place can dramatically alter the perception of any given communication. So if communication is aided by an environment that is distracting, the context of the recipient is subject to change on a moment's notice.


----------



## johnsondr80 (Feb 22, 2017)

Already been created...
Look up: Snapchat

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not a crazy idea. I see 2 directions to go:

1) Find a way for people who are thinking of meting to check sexual compatibility. It needs to be COMPLETELY anonymous and secure or you will get sued out of existence. Some what that people can enter their sexual interests and see that a partner is likely to be compatible. 

2) Similar for long term couples to help them find common interests that they have difficulty discussing from embarrassment.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL.

Millennials.


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

johnsondr80 said:


> Already been created...
> Look up: Snapchat
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Our idea is a little different. One friend of mine asked me the same question: 
She asked: "Why can't I just use Whatsapp to tell what I want to my husband?"
I said: "Yes you can, but have you sent any?"
She answered: "Well actually I haven't"
And in this case I happen to know that there are some things that maybe would be nice to be discussed.

So the idea of the app is not to create another platform for discussion but to give content and give a little push to get the conversation started.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

What sort of communication tools or key points would this app use to get a conversation started about a couple who are lacking in the sex department? 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Not a crazy idea. I see 2 directions to go:
> 
> 1) Find a way for people who are thinking of meting to check sexual compatibility. It needs to be COMPLETELY anonymous and secure or you will get sued out of existence. Some what that people can enter their sexual interests and see that a partner is likely to be compatible.
> 
> 2) Similar for long term couples to help them find common interests that they have difficulty discussing from embarrassment.


The idea have been about the second choice but your first idea is also very interesting but so is also your point of security. :smile2:
Thank you very much for the ideas.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

*Wait just a minute, any chance this app will joint venture with Angry Birds? *

Partner A) could suggest something they desire intimately, while partner B) could choose an Angry Birds level to demonstrate the likelihood of that actually happening. Then when parter A) smashes that level into oblivion, then partner B) will know that it is going to have to happen!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> What sort of communication tools or key points would this app use to get a conversation started about a couple who are lacking in the sex department?
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


In app purchases to send virtual flowers that will help start a sensitive conversation! And the 0.99 flowers will be super lame and downright embarrassing, just like in real life!


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

badsanta said:


> In app purchases to send virtual flowers that will help start a sensitive conversation! And the 0.99 flowers will be super lame and downright embarrassing, just like in real life!


Amazing ideas! :laugh:
For real the idea's for some kind of challenges might be a good idea and maybe some animated characters could also bring some humour to the app. Not sure Angry birds wants to expand to this though. :grin2:


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

MrsAldi said:


> What sort of communication tools or key points would this app use to get a conversation started about a couple who are lacking in the sex department?
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


What would be your thoughts if it could ease the initiatives for sex, would help you to find the quality time with your partner, would bring new content and ideas to your sex life and also would enhance your knowledge of each others sexual wishes and likings and ease about discussing them? Maybe also with some learning abilities like suggested here earlier.


----------



## Sinunsoft (Mar 1, 2017)

Sinunsoft said:


> We are planning a mobile application for couples sexual communication. We really want to help improve every couples sex life by making the sexual communication easier.
> 
> But we need your help to figure out what kind of application it should be? Please share your ideas and needs and/or participate a small survey on the subject:
> https://fi.surveymonkey.com/r/78CJKJC
> ...


I have received quite a lot answers for the survey, thank you all for participating. They are really helpful! 
Please continue to give ideas and thoughts (or participate the survey if you haven't done that yet.)


----------

